# Ayuda, Postfix no recibe correos desde el exterior

## zumelzo

Tengo configurado postfix mysql courier sals... y puedo enviar correos en forma interna, y también puedo enviar correos hacia algunos dominios del exterior como gmail.

El problema es q no puedo recibir correos desde el exterior.

Si alguien pudiera, ayudarme o darme alguna pista, se lo agradesco de antemano.

----------

## Ferdy

Necesitas tener configurado el registro MX de la entrada del DNS de tu dominio para que apunte a tu máquina.

- ferdy

----------

## inconexo

Para empezar, haz un telnet a tu ip externa, puerto 25, desde un equipo externo: debes tener abierto el SMTP para que entren correos. Si puedes hacer el telnet haz esto:

 *Quote:*   

> 220 mail.xxx.com ESMTP
> 
> helo gentoo.org
> 
> 250 ok
> ...

 

asi sabremos que el problema no es firewall o algo por el estilo

Despues, efectivamente, debes de tener un MX que funcione, es decir, un DNS en algun sitio; muchos registradores de dominio, desde el panel de control te dejar cambiar estos valores. Si el DNS lo tienes tu instalado, comentanoslo, porque es otro tema

Saludso!

----------

## zumelzo

tube haciendo las pruebas con telnet desde otro pc y cuando coloco:

mail from: micuentainterna@midominio.cl

#me tira:

501 5.1.7 Bad sender address syntax

en el log:

warning: Illegal address syntax from unknown[164.77.252.77] in MAIL command: micuentainterna@midominio.cl

Puede ser problema de proxy,o  mx?  toy confundido... estaré haciendo mal las pruebas??

Gracias por responder...

----------

## Ferdy

Lee mi primer mensaje.

- ferdy

----------

## zumelzo

ferdy:

tengo configurado el registro mx de la sgte. manera:

$TTL 1800

@       IN      SOA     mandingo.midominio.cl.  zumelzo.gmail.com.(

                        2006031823; serial

                        3600; refresh

                        1800; retry

                        1209600; expire

                        1800; default_ttl

                        )

@               IN      NS      mandingo.midominio.cl.

@               IN      MX      10 smtp.midominio.cl.

mail            IN      A       ip-fija

pop             IN      A       ip-fija

smtp            IN      A       ip-fija

imap            IN      A       ip-fija

mandingo.midominio.cl.  IN      A       ip-fija

No se si estará bien..

Gracias.

----------

## Ferdy

Ok, dame la conversación completa del telnet a ver si puedo sacar algo en claro. En principio tiene buena pinta vaya.

- ferdy

----------

## zumelzo

ferdy:

Ahora estoy dentrando con telnet, pero los correos se me quedan en cola y no lo entrega a ninguno de los destinatarios locales

en el log me aparece este mensaje que me llama la atencion

named[18157]: client 200.1.123.7#49499: zone transfer 'cazz.cl/AXFR/IN' denied

será q tengo mal configurado el mx??

----------

## inconexo

 *Quote:*   

> $TTL 1800
> 
> @       IN      SOA     mandingo.midominio.cl.  zumelzo.gmail.com.(
> 
>                         2006031823; serial
> ...

 

Aparentemente tu configuracion de DNS esta bien

Aunque no se nada de postfix (me gusta demasiado el qmail) intentaremos sacar mas informacion. Puedes comprobar con la herramienta "dig" (dentro de net-dns/bind-tools) como esta configurado el DNS

Por ejemplo, desde la maquina desde la que tiras el telnet al puerto 25:

```
dig MX tudominio.com @servidorDNS
```

Tambien, comprueba que el servidor DNS tienes en 

```
/etc/resolv.conf
```

 una linea 

```
nameserver 127.0.0.1
```

 y otra 

```
domain tudominio.com
```

. Tambien deberias poder hacer ping a smtp.tudominio.com desde el servidor DNS y desde el ordenador de telnet.

La conversacion con el telnet debe seguir siendo tu banco de pruebas, aparte de los logs que arroje el postfix. Y ojo, aunque puedes usar la ip para pruebas, si quieres que funcione el correo debes de tener un nombre de dominio completo (no vale email@ip_de_tu_ordenador)

Animo!

----------

## zumelzo

Revise todos los archivos de configuración que me  dijistes, y al parecer está todo ok,los DNS, MX,  puedo hacer ping desde afuera y adentro.

El problema es q cuando envio un correo (con telnet) el correo llega al servidor, pero no lo distribuye a los recipientes locales, y todos van quedando en cola, ya que los voy viendo con el comando mailq.

 :Smile:  Soy nuevo en Gentoo y es mi primer servidor de correo q estoy configurando.

Gracias por responder  :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## abasme

Que te dice el mail.log?

me parece que no estan creados los buzones, ya revisaste que existan el directorio de cada buzon?

incluye info del mail.log para saber que es lo que esta pasando.

----------

## zumelzo

Lo instale de nuevo y lo volvi a configurar y ahora está funcionando...

Gracias de todas maneras

----------

